
Vuejs 3.0 Plans - esaym
https://medium.com/@gustojs/vuejs-3-and-other-top-news-from-q-a-event-with-core-vue-devs-c9834946ae7b
======
minimaxir
Please be careful when truncating submission titles.

~~~
esaym
Good point. Fixt.

